# Sopranos Finale



## Suzyn (Jun 12, 2007)

Was anyone else pissed about the finale.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Even ppl I know that hardly ever watched the show thought the ending was BOGUS!

Why would you even end a show like that?


----------



## amoona (Jun 12, 2007)

The ending was awesome. Nobody would be satisfied if he lived, died, or went to jail so the way it ended you get to make up your own ending.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 12, 2007)

i remember thinking my cable went out at the end when the screen went black. it wasn't the finale i was hoping for, but i agree with the person before my post, you really now have the opportunity to make your own ending.


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 12, 2007)

Eh... I guess Im just almost Obsessive Compulsive about seeing something to the end, so this ending just drove me crazy.  Im still wondering what the hell happened, but yea, I see where you both have a point.  I just can't get it outta my mind wondering tho how things might have been intended to go...


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 12, 2007)

althought i have to admit...the screen just going black...i really think something happened to meadow...i mean, why would they spend so much time on her trying to parallel park...


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_althought i have to admit...the screen just going black...i really think something happened to meadow...i mean, why would they spend so much time on her trying to parallel park..._

 
My guess why they spent so much time on Meadow?  Too enhance the feeling of dread.  I thought that while she was trying to parallel park, someone would shoot her.  When she managed to finally get into the space, I thought someone would hit her with their car while she ran across the street or shoot her again.  At any rate, here's what I said on one of my other forums about the finale...

Oh, I'm totally sure I'm the only person in the world that liked it, but here's why in a nutshell:

I liked the ambiguity of it. The ambiguity of the ending AND the moral ambiguity.  I like all of the different possibilities that letting the screen go black holds (except for the brief moment that I thought we lost our satellite; that wasn't cool!). It's not unlike a "choose your own adventure".  I didn't expect this show to wrap up in a nice pretty little bow. David Chase isn't someone who spoon feeds his audience.  I thought it left it nicely open for a movie if Chase is so inclined. I loved the build up of Meadow taking 20 freaking minutes to parallel park, seeing the patrons of the diner coming in from Tony's perspective and having it switch back and forth from a 1st person view to a 3rd person camera view. I liked how my heart was racing whenever the camera cut to the other patrons in the diner. I loved that they used a Journey song over the obvious Tony Bennett "I gotta be me". I do understand why others hate it (although cancelling their HBO subscription seems a little juvenile) , I just think the ambiguity was a nice touch. Life is all about ambiguity. It lets my imagination run wild, and it leaves the door open for a movie.

I like the idea, although it's doubtful, that the screen going black was Tony getting shot by the guy coming out of the bathroom.  In the first new episode of the second part of this season, Bobby and Tony are on the lake.  Bobby makes some sort of comment that you probably never hear (the shot) the one that gets you.  Because the camera was constantly switching from the viewer's perspective and Tony's perspective on the diner, going black could be perceived as Tony's death.  At any rate, I thought it was an interesting way to end the series.  Life doesn't wrap up neatly; why should this show?


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_althought i have to admit...the screen just going black...i really think something happened to meadow...i mean, why would they spend so much time on her trying to parallel park..._

 
I totally agree.  I thought I sat on my remote.  But yea, I think there could have been other ways to have gotten the same effect.  A black screen was pretty lame.  Why not throw a little old time tv snow in there too?  

I also got the feeling that something was going to happen to Meadow, too!  But oh well, who knows.

Not really pretaining to the Sopranos but: Ive never really been a fan of those "chose your own fate" stories.  I always saw it as, if I wanted to write a story I would, Ive been following the authors plot the whole time, so what if I didn't like how it went before?


----------



## little teaser (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_The ending was awesome. Nobody would be satisfied if he lived, died, or went to jail so the way it ended you get to make up your own ending._

 
i totally agree, im more upset that it was the end of the show than how it actually ended.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 12, 2007)

*Sopranos creator to fans- Take that ending & shove it*
http://www.tmz.com/2007/06/12/paris-has-add/

'Sopranos' Creator: Movie No Sure Thing
http://tv.msn.com/tv/article.aspx?news=265408&GT1=7703


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 13, 2007)

I thought the ending was very original. I'm not a huge fan of the show, but I liked the ending. I thought a normal ending would've been dull and that this ending sort of reflected upon the kind of life that they live. They don't know what's going to happen to them.


----------



## SELFstyled (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_In the first new episode of the second part of this season, Bobby and Tony are on the lake.  Bobby makes some sort of comment that you probably never hear (the shot) the one that gets you.  Because the camera was constantly switching from the viewer's perspective and Tony's perspective on the diner, going black could be perceived as Tony's death.  At any rate, I thought it was an interesting way to end the series.  Life doesn't wrap up neatly; why should this show?_

 

Yep, that's exactly how I saw the ending. Tony did say to Bobby when he asked what he thought it would feel like to die, "everything goes black" (or something to that effect). Makes sense I think since this show is mostly from his perspective...

As far as this show turning into a movie, I'm still on the fence about that one.


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 18, 2007)

original indeed.  at first i was pissed, but then i realized any ending would've made me pissed, i was just sad to see it go.  but i like being able to think that anything could happen.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 20, 2007)

I agree with SELFstyled.. Bobby and Ton were talking about how you wouldnt hear the bullet if ou were shot and everything would go black.

also. i didnt pick up on this but apparently there were people in the diner that wanted to kill tony.
1- the guys who were in front ( the dark skinned ones) had problems with tony in the past
2- the cub scouts in the diner were also in the train store when bobby was shot
3- the man with the trucker hat has a family member killed either by tony or one of them..

idk how true it is because i didnt pick up on it.. but its what i heard.


----------

